# Social Casino >  'Nope Just Play' button....undo?

## mrcarlsir

I just wasted 8 cards in a tournament...I chose to auto-daub two of them and the accidentally hit the 'nope just play' button.
Could there be any way to add auto daubs in, say within the first couple of balls? Or jump back and refund tickets if I do it quick before the game actually starts? So annoying!
(Also your FAQ section helpfully created a username/password for the Forum but didn't actually show me where the forum was haha...I had to Google it)

----------

